# Problem with connecting digital camera-Canon PowerShotA3150

## Arimka

Hello,

I'm trying to connect my digital camera, but gentoo doesn't recognize it. I had similar problem on other pc and I solved it somehow by some changes in kernel, but I don't remember which change was it. I'd like to connect camera into usb and automount its filesystem. On that other pc with Gentoo it works, so I hope there is a possible way how to do it.

Any ideas?

Thank you

----------

## Arimka

dmesg | less finds it, so gentoo recognize it but does not connect its filesystem..

----------

## rndusr

Have you set the gphoto2 use flag? What is the status of your CAMERAS variable? What software are you trying to use with your camera? More info please!

----------

## Arimka

Gphoto2 has been installed with CAMERAS="canon" in my make.conf. My UN is in the group plugdev. On that second mentioned gentoo system I can just plug in my digital camera into usb and browse photos with nautilus as files on some flash disk, this is what I'd like to do also in this system.

Thank you

----------

## rndusr

If the camera supports UMS, it should work just like a USB memory, and then gphoto2 and CAMERAS is irrelevant. Do USB memory sticks automount without problems?

My own experience with Canon is that they don't support UMS, so I must use gphoto2 to access them. If your camera works differently, I may be unable to give much assistance..

----------

## Arimka

Thank you for your response. 

I tried a memory stick and yes, it is mounted straight without any problem. 

I also tried now to compare results from both computers from dmesg / less, both seems to be really similar and  to use the same tools except that the first one, which doesn't work, doesn't use the adress as the second. Maybe there is the problem? 

This one doesn't work:

[ 6747.514096] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

[ 6747.630827] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=04a9, idProduct=31f1

[ 6747.630835] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 6747.630840] usb 1-4: Product: Canon Digital Camera

[ 6747.630844] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: Canon Inc.

[ 6747.630847] usb 1-4: SerialNumber: BDFAB10853474E5BBEF96DCE860549B2

This one works fine:

[58863.163088] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[58863.282266] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=04a9, idProduct=31f1

[58863.282278] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[58863.282287] usb 1-3: Product: Canon Digital Camera

[58863.282294] usb 1-3: Manufacturer: Canon Inc.

[58863.282300] usb 1-3: SerialNumber: BDFAB10853474E5BBEF96DCE860549B2

----------

